# massive group riding through quail hill on saturdays around 9



## NTMAD8R22 (Dec 15, 2008)

anyone know anything about the massive group that rides through past shady canyon/quail hill around 9ish on saturdays? I usually do a 40-50 mile route early in the morning on saturday and while sitting at starbucks in quail hill I always see this massive group ride by. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Where is Quail Hill?


----------



## NTMAD8R22 (Dec 15, 2008)

sorry, shoud have been more specific. Quail hill is in Irvine right where the 405 meets Sand Canyon (a few exits before the Irvine Spectrum)


----------



## PJB (Apr 1, 2006)

I think that the Food park ride, it starts @8:30 at the corner of Main and Harvard in the city of Irvine.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*....*



PJB said:


> I think that the Food park ride, it starts @8:30 at the corner of Main and Harvard in the city of Irvine.


Indeed, the Food Park Ride.


----------

